
If Data Visualization Is So Hot, Why Are People Leaving? - lobo_tuerto
https://medium.com/visualizing-the-field/why-people-leave-their-data-viz-jobs-be1a7ab5dddc
======
edsheeran
Says who? Ridiculous title. Visualizing data is as essential as computing
data.

